# Connection question



## Firedad0 (Oct 26, 2015)

My PlayStation has rca, optical, and hdmi outputs. My receiver (an old cheap surround sound system) is an orange digital coax input. I see on Amazon they have adapters that have digital coax inputs and rca outputs but I need the opposite (I think). Help please


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

the RCA connections on the receiver are possibly Audio - and analogue 
Red/White usually 

the orange RCA is a digital input 
SPDIF

so you will need some form of digital to analogue converter - not just a cable 

whats the make and exact model of the receiver you are trying to connect to


----------



## Firedad0 (Oct 26, 2015)

My PlayStation is used for Netflix Amazon prime dvd and blue ray it has the following output options hdmi, optical, and rca. I want to plug it into a durabrand (Walmart special told you it was cheap) with the orange input


----------



## Firedad0 (Oct 26, 2015)

My question is what is the best option to connect them? I've seen adapters but aren't they opposite of what I need as far as the orange being the input and rca out. Don't I need rca input and orange out


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

RCA = usually red/white RCA jacks. These are a stereo analog output. A simply RCA cable can connect this output to the Receiver, and you will get stereo audio.

Optical = A 5.1 capable digital connection, also known as S/PDIF (as noted above). S/PDIF can be coaxial or optical. The PlayStation is using optical S/PDIF and the Receiver is using coaxial S/PDIF. You will need an active converter which can convert the optical signal into a coaxial signal.

Example: S/PDIF (Toslink) Digital Optical to Digital Coaxial (RCA) Audio Converter - Monoprice.com


----------

